# Weekly Competition 2013-18



## Mike Hughey (May 2, 2013)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F' U2 R F U' F U2
*2. *R2 U2 R F U' R F2 U' R'
*3. *F R' F2 R' U' F U2 R'
*4. *R U' R2 U' F2 R' U F2
*5. *R2 U' F R2 F' U R U2 R U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *U2 B' U2 B D2 L2 D2 B F R2 F' U' L F' D B' R' D B' U2 L'
*2. *L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 U B2 U L F' L2 D' U' L U R B2 R U'
*3. *U2 B2 U L2 B L U2 R' U2 B U2 F2 U F2 B2 D B2 U R2 B2 R2
*4. *B2 U F2 U B2 F2 U' R2 B2 U B2 F U L R' B D B R2 D2 F'
*5. *B D2 F' D2 U2 F2 U2 B U2 F' U' B R' D' F U' L U2 L2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' F' R F2 D U2 Fw2 F' Rw' B2 L2 U Rw Fw' U' B' Uw2 B Rw2 R B2 Fw' L R2 Uw2 U' R2 D2 U' R' Fw' F2 D' Rw U Fw2 D U' F' U
*2. *Rw Uw Fw' F' L2 U' B2 Uw' L' Rw U L D' U2 F Uw2 F Uw U2 Rw F2 Uw B2 F2 L' R' F2 L2 Rw Fw' Uw2 R' F Uw' U' L Fw2 D U' R'
*3. *D R2 D B2 F2 U' F2 D2 Rw2 D' F' R2 F' U F2 L Fw' L2 Rw R2 Uw' F' D Uw' B2 Fw' F' D' Uw' U' B' Fw F D2 F2 L' Uw Fw2 F2 U
*4. *Rw2 R2 U' L' B F2 Rw' F' Rw' F2 D Uw2 U2 F L' Rw' Fw2 R Uw2 Fw F' D B2 F' Uw2 U' F2 Uw F' U' F U2 R Fw Rw' D2 Fw2 R' U' L2
*5. *L2 R' B2 Rw2 R2 F' D' L' Rw Uw U' L' Rw D B' Uw' U2 Fw' F2 U2 Fw' F2 L' R B' R2 Fw' F' Rw2 Fw U' L2 Rw U2 F' D U2 R' U' Rw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' U' R' B Lw2 R' Bw' Uw2 R2 U2 L2 R2 Dw' Uw2 L B' Bw2 Fw2 F D F' Uw2 R' F2 L' Bw Rw B' U2 F L2 Lw Rw U2 B Fw2 Rw2 Bw' Dw2 Uw Fw' D2 Uw Lw' Rw' Bw' Uw2 Rw2 Fw' Lw' B' D2 Uw' Bw Dw2 Uw' B Dw L2 Lw'
*2. *F' Dw' Uw U Rw' Bw2 Fw2 D L' Lw' B Bw' U2 R Fw' R Bw2 D' Uw' Lw' D Dw Lw' D Bw Lw Rw Fw2 F2 Dw' U B' L2 Dw L' D' Uw' U' Rw2 U' Lw2 U2 B L R2 Uw2 L2 Lw2 Bw2 L R Fw' Lw Rw' B U Lw' Rw B2 Fw'
*3. *Lw2 Fw2 D2 L Lw' R Dw' Fw2 Uw' U' L' Lw2 Rw R2 Fw2 Rw2 B Uw2 Bw' Lw' Uw L Dw2 Uw' L' R2 Dw' B Rw' Fw F L' D Fw' U2 Rw' B' Bw2 F2 L2 Bw2 Fw' L Uw B Lw Dw R2 Bw' Fw2 D' Lw' Bw2 L2 Dw2 Uw Bw2 Fw' D Dw
*4. *Lw D2 B' Bw D' Uw2 L D' Dw' Uw R Bw2 Uw' B2 L' Lw2 R' B Lw2 Uw2 U Rw Fw L Rw' R2 Bw2 Fw Rw2 R' Bw' Uw2 L' Lw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 U Rw Dw' U' Bw' R Fw' D' L R U2 L Fw' Rw' R' Bw2 Dw2 Uw' U' R2 B' Bw2 U
*5. *Fw D2 Dw' R D' B' U2 L Rw2 Bw2 Uw B' Bw' Fw' L Lw' F D Dw2 Rw' Dw2 Bw2 F2 D2 Lw' B L' R Uw2 Fw L2 D Dw2 L Dw Uw2 R2 Uw B' Fw' L2 Rw F Rw2 R2 Fw F Lw2 F2 Uw' Rw' B2 D' Rw' B D2 Dw' B2 R' U'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 D2 2B' F 2D2 2F2 L 2L' R2 D' 2U' 2B 3U 2L 2F' 2D 3U 2L2 D 3U' R U' 2L2 3R2 2R R' 3F 3U 2L2 3R2 2B R 2F' 2U2 L2 B' L2 2B' 2L2 3U2 2U' 2B2 2U2 U2 3R' 3U' 2U' U L' 2D' 3R 2R' D2 3U2 2U' 3F2 L 2F D2 3R' 2R 2D2 3F D 2R 2B' 3U2 2F' D' 2B'
*2. *3U2 2L' U' L' 2L R' 2D' 3R2 3U' 2R2 D2 U2 3R' R' D' 3R2 2D U' L2 D2 2D2 B 2B F' 2L2 2R 2D' 3U R2 D 3U 2B' 3F' 2D 2U' 2L' 3F L 2L2 3R R' 2F2 R2 3F U' 2B2 3F 3U2 2L U 2B 3F' 2F' R' U2 2R2 2B 2U' U 2R2 2U' L D2 3R R 2B R B2 U 3F
*3. *F 2D 2B2 U 2L 3R D2 L' D' 2D' U' 3R' 3F F 2D2 3R2 U' 3F2 U' 2B2 2U F' D' 2D2 F' 2L2 2B 2R D' 2U2 F2 3R' 2R2 F' 2L' 2F' 2U2 U L2 3F 2U' 2F 2U2 3R 2D2 U2 2L' 3U 3R 2R' B 2F' 3U2 2F' D' F 2D 3U2 L' D' 3U2 L U' F 2U' B' 3F2 D2 F 3U'
*4. *3R2 2R 2B2 2D2 U' 2B2 3F2 D' 2U2 2F 3R' R' 2B' 2R' 3F U 3R' 2R R2 2U 3R2 U L' D' 2B2 U 2L' B2 3F F2 2D' 2F 3R' F2 L' 2R' 2U 3R R' F' R2 2B 3F' 2L' B' R2 B2 2B2 2D' L2 2R 3F 2U 2B' R' B' 2B 3F U L2 3U' F' 2R2 3U B D 3R2 2B2 2L2 2B
*5. *3R' 2R' U' 3R' 2B2 R2 B L' 2F2 U' R B2 2U 2L' U 3F2 F D B' 2B' 3U L2 2B' 3F L' B D2 2F2 2D2 2U B 3F2 F2 2L2 2U' 3R' B2 3U' 2U 2L R' 2D' U2 3R 2R2 B' 2R' B2 2F L 2R' B' 2B F2 3R2 D U2 2R' 2U2 U L 2U 2R' U' 2B2 L' 2R R' B2 2F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *R' B2 2B2 3F2 2F 2R2 F2 L2 R D' 3D' 2U B F2 R' 2U' 2B2 L B 3B' 3D2 B' 2B2 L2 D' 2F 2L 2U' 3L R' 2D 3L 3R2 2B' 2F' 3U2 2U 3L2 D 2F' D 2U 2F 2D 2U2 3L D2 2D' 2L' 3B' 3U2 2R2 3D2 F L2 3L2 3F2 2U2 3R' 2U2 B 3B' R' 3B L2 3F2 2F' D 3U 2F 2L' 2R U 2L 3L2 R2 B 2L B' 3U2 2L2 B2 2B' D' U' 3B2 3R 2R' R 3B 3F' L2 2L2 3D 3U2 2B' 3B2 F' 3D2 2F
*2. *L 2L 3L 3R2 2R' D2 3D2 3L' 2R' 3F 2F2 D' 3D 2U 2R2 D2 L 3B' 2D' 2U R 3U 2U L2 3L 3U' 2L 2B2 2D 3U U 3B 2L2 3B2 3U B R 2D2 L2 3L 2R R' 3F2 D 3D 3L' 3R 2B' 3B L2 3B2 D 2D2 2L 3L2 D2 F 3L' 3D2 F' 2U2 2L 2R U L' U 3R' 2F' 2L2 2R 2B2 2D2 F' 3U2 3B 3U2 3R2 3F' 2D' 3U2 3R R2 3D 3U 3F' 3L2 2D2 U' R' 3F2 F 2D' L2 D 2B' 3F2 2L' 2R' 2B L
*3. *D2 B2 2B2 3B2 2F 2D' 3F2 2D 3D2 U' 3L2 3D' 3U U2 3R2 3D2 3U2 R2 B2 D' U 2R' 2B 2L' 3B2 3L 3F 3D U' 3R' 2D' 2U 3B 2F L2 3R 2R' 2U2 3R' 2B2 3B2 2R2 2B2 2D' 3D 2R 2U' 3L' 3R2 R2 3U2 L2 2L R 3F' 2R' 2F 3L R' D U' 2R 2F L' R 2U' 2B2 2R' 3U B' D2 3B F 3L2 3U2 3B 2D2 U 2L' F L2 2L D' U2 B 2L2 2D2 3R2 D2 3D' 2U R2 U L 3L2 B2 3D2 3R U2 R'
*4. *2B' 2U' 2B' 2F 2R' 3F 3L' R2 2D2 2B 3B' 2F F2 2D 3U2 2L R 3F 2U' 2L' 2B2 3L2 U' 2B2 3B 3U R2 B 2R2 R 2D2 B' 2L' D 2D U2 2F' 3U2 2R R D2 3R' R' 3B' L B2 D L D2 2L 2U 2B2 3U U' 3R 3B2 U2 3F' L' 3L2 R2 3F2 3L D2 U R2 F 3R' D' 3U' B U' R2 3B2 3D B' L U2 3R 3F' 2F2 L 3R2 3B2 R U2 L 3R2 3B 2R 3F2 3L' U2 3R' 2U2 3F 3R 2F R 3D2
*5. *2B L' 3D 2R 3D 3U' U L2 2F 3U2 B2 2U2 B U 2L 3R U2 R' D 2F D' 3D2 L' F' 3R 3D2 2U2 L 3B 3F2 2D2 2U2 2F L F2 2L' R' U2 2R R' 3D' 3L' 2R2 R' 3U2 U' 2L 3L2 D' 2L2 3L2 2R' D F' L' 2L' 3R 3U 3L2 2F 2U' 3B 3F D2 3U 2U' 3R' 2D2 3U R' D' L 2B' 2D 2U' U' 3F2 U2 B' R2 2D2 B2 2B2 D 2B2 3F 2F' F2 R 2D 2U U' 3L 2B' F' 2L' R' D' U2 3R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R' F U2 F' R2 U F' R'
*2. *F R F2 U' R U' F2 U2 R'
*3. *U2 R2 F2 U' R' F U F2 U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B F2 R2 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F' L' D' U F' L' U2 B2 R' D U
*2. *R D2 R2 F2 R F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U' R2 B' R F' R U2 R' B F'
*3. *U2 F2 R2 D F2 U' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 F' U L R U' F2 U F U2 F'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw B L2 D' L Rw D Uw' U L2 U F2 Rw' F2 L' Fw D Uw' R D' L' Fw' D2 U2 F Rw2 D Uw' U Fw' D U' Fw2 Rw' B' Uw' L2 R' Uw' F
*2. *D' Uw U2 R' Uw2 L Rw' F' D U' Rw B Rw2 B Fw F2 Rw U L' Uw' L' B Fw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 U R2 B Rw R2 Fw' F Rw R' D' Uw2 Rw Uw R2
*3. *R' B' F D2 R' Fw D2 Fw2 D2 Uw' L2 D Uw2 F R' Fw R' F2 Rw' D' Uw L2 D' U2 F' D L B2 Fw2 Uw Fw L Uw2 B2 Fw U2 Fw R B2 L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw L' R Fw' Dw' L2 Lw' R' D Bw2 Fw Rw' D2 Rw2 U' Lw2 Dw' F D' Dw Bw2 L2 B' Lw Rw2 Dw2 U2 R' Uw' F2 Rw' Uw Lw Dw U Rw2 Bw2 Rw2 Fw2 F Lw' B Bw' Fw Uw2 L' Dw' B' U' Fw D Dw U' Bw2 Uw U' B' L D Fw
*2. *Lw2 R2 Fw R2 D' Dw' L2 Uw Bw2 Fw' F' Dw F2 Uw' L' R2 B Dw F Dw Fw' Dw2 Lw R' B Uw' B' L F Uw2 Lw' B2 Fw2 Dw B Fw2 Uw Fw' F' Rw' B' Dw B2 Lw F L2 Bw' L2 F Lw' U2 B2 Lw' Uw' R2 Uw' Rw2 R2 Uw' B'
*3. *B Fw L' R2 Dw Uw2 U' Lw B Bw R D' Fw2 D2 Fw' F2 Dw R2 Dw Lw' B Rw2 Bw2 U' B' F L' Rw D' Dw Rw2 R B Fw' Uw2 F2 Rw D2 Dw Bw' Uw Rw' D2 U' Rw Bw2 Fw F' L' F Dw2 F Uw B' Lw B R2 Dw' U' Lw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *3F 3R' B2 F 2D 2L 3R2 2F' 2D' 2B2 3F F2 R' F' 3U' F 2R 3F' L B2 D 2R R2 D' 3U' 2U' U2 2R D' R' 3F 2R2 R 3F' 2F L2 2B2 3F R 2D' 3R2 3F2 3R2 3U' 2L' 2R' 2F 3U' 3F U 3F2 F' L' F2 R 2B2 2D2 3U2 2U L 2D' U F 3U2 2R2 2U' 2F2 2R' F' 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 3D2 3U U' L' 2D 3U' 3B 3F2 2L2 U2 2L' 3L2 R D2 3L' 2F' F' 3D2 3U2 L2 3L 2B2 2U' F' R B2 3D2 3U' 3R' 2F' F2 2L 2R' 3B' 2U R D 3U' L' 2L' 2U2 3B2 2L2 2D 3D2 3U' 2U U2 2F 3R' 2U' U' 2L 2R 3F 2D2 3D' U2 L 2R2 U2 3R' 3D' 3L' 3R' 2D2 3U2 3F 2F2 3R2 3B' 2F' 2U2 B 2F' 3L B' 2B' 3B 2F2 2D B2 F2 3R2 2D2 2U2 2B' U' F' 3U 3L' 2B' 2R' D' B2 2B' 3B2 3F2 2F

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U F2 B' R2 L2 B D' B R L' U2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L F2 B2 L
*2. *D F2 R U' R2 B U D' L U F2 U' L2 D R2 D F2 B2 U2
*3. *F2 U F2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 D F L' D2 L2 R U' R B2 F' R
*4. *D' F2 D' B2 D' F2 R2 D B2 L2 U' F L F U L2 U2 R F' D' U
*5. *R' D2 F' U2 F2 U R2 F L' F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D F2 D2
*6. *D' F2 R' F U' L2 B2 L' B L' U F2 U' R2 F2 D' R2 D L2 D2 R2
*7. *B2 D2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' L U' B' F2 R' B F2 D U' F2
*8. *U2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U B2 R2 U2 R F L' B2 R' F R D' L2
*9. *R F B2 R F R2 D' F U R2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 D R2
*10. *B U F' R2 L U F2 U B L' D2 F' D2 R2 U2 R2 F U2 F2 D2
*11. *F2 U2 L2 U' B2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 R' F' D' F2 U' B' R D U B2
*12. *B2 D' R2 D R2 B2 D R2 B2 R2 D' B U' L B2 F D' L B' D' L
*13. *F2 U L2 R2 U B2 R2 D' B2 D' R' B2 F2 D' F' L D' F2 R'
*14. *B' U L F2 B2 R2 F R' U' L2 B2 U2 D' B2 L2 U B2 R2 B2
*15. *B' L' U' D B R' B2 D' F' R2 B2 D2 L2 U F2 U R2 F2 D2 B2
*16. *L2 B2 D2 F U2 R2 D2 R2 F' U2 B2 L' D U2 B L F2 U2 F2 L' R
*17. *B2 R2 D F2 R2 D' R2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B' L B' R U2 B' D L2 B2
*18. *U F U' B2 L' F R' D R2 U2 B2 R2 U2 B L2 B L2 B2 L2
*19. *D R2 F2 R2 B2 U2 F2 U R2 F2 R' B' L' D2 U' B U' R2 B2 U R2
*20. *U L2 U L2 R2 D' L2 D R2 F2 U L' F' D' R D F2 R D B
*21. *F U D R L' F' D2 B U2 B' R2 U F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U' R2 U' F2
*22. *R' B2 D2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 U2 B2 U2 F' U' L D2 L2 F D' R' D2 F2
*23. *B' L2 B' R' B2 D' L2 D' B D2 R2 L F2 L F2 U2 R L D2
*24. *L2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U L2 U' F' U' R' B2 U R' B U R' U'
*25. *U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B R2 B2 L2 B2 R' D2 F L B U2 L D' F2 U'
*26. *B2 D2 B D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F U2 F2 R' F R D' F2 R' U B D' U'
*27. *L2 F2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 L2 F' L2 F R' B2 D' L B2 F' U'
*28. *R' F2 R' D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R' U' L B2 U' B R2 F2 R2 U'
*29. *L' U2 L B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 R' F2 L2 B D2 R D' B L R' F U2 F2
*30. *D F' U L' U L' B' R' U F L2 D2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2 B
*31. *B R' D' R B2 U' D' R' L U' F2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 B2 U2 B R2 D2
*32. *F' L2 B' U2 L2 B' U2 B R2 B L2 U' B' L2 D B' L2 R B' U2 R
*33. *B2 D' F' R2 D' F' L' U' R U D L2 F2 L2 U B2 D2 F2 L2 D
*34. *F2 R2 D F2 D' R2 D' L2 R2 D' L F' L B' U' R2 U' F' D2 U2
*35. *F' D2 B U2 F' R2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 U' L' D B' R2 B' D U2 L' R2
*36. *R B2 R D2 B2 F2 L' F2 L' U2 L' U R' B L' F' D' R U2 B' D'
*37. *F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D F2 U2 L' B' U' L' U B' F R F D2
*38. *F2 R' F2 U2 R F2 L' R2 U2 B2 R2 U' B' U L F D2 B D' L2 R2
*39. *F2 D' B2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D' L' F' D F R2 F' D L U F
*40. *U2 F2 L2 D2 L B2 U2 L' F2 R' D2 U' F2 L' R' D' R B' F' L R

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 R B2 L D2 L' B2 U2 L B2 R U' R2 D B' F R' F2 L' B' F'
*2. *D2 B R2 U2 B' R2 D2 L2 D2 B2 D2 R' D' B L2 R2 D2 B' D' B U2
*3. *D' F B D B U F' R L2 F R L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R L F2
*4. *R2 F R2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F R B D2 L2 F R' F D U F2
*5. *B2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 B' L D U L R2 U' L' B' R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R F2 R' D2 U2 R' D2 R B2 D2 L D R' U' B D U B' R2 U' F'
*2. *F D F2 D B L' U2 R' B D' F2 B2 U2 R' F2 U2 R F2 U2 L' B2
*3. *L' B2 R U2 R' D2 B2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U L' B2 D' F D2 B' R D F2
*4. *U2 D B' U' B' L B U' R F' D' R2 F2 L2 B2 D' F2 D R2 L2 B2
*5. *L D B' R' U2 L' B D' F R' U B2 D2 F2 U2 L2 D' F2 D' F2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F2 U D L' B U F2 L U' R2 D2 L U2 L U2 L2 B2 R' D2 B2
*2. *L' U L2 D' F B' D B D R2 U2 L2 D2 F D2 B2 R2 U2
*3. *L2 F2 D2 B' L2 U2 B' L2 F2 D2 R2 D R' U B' D2 L' F R D' R'
*4. *R2 D' B' U R U2 B' D L' U D2 L2 D2 L2 U F2 L2 U' L2 F2
*5. *L2 D' B D2 R' L U2 D F L B R2 U2 L2 D2 B R2 F2 B D2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' B R F' U B' F' L' U2 F D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *U F2 U' F2 U R2 U' F U2
*3. *U2 R' D' F' U' L' B2 R' U' F L2 F' R2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L2 B
*4. *R2 Uw F2 U2 B' D2 Uw' U' B2 Fw2 Rw' Fw2 R' D2 Uw2 Fw Uw L2 R' D2 F' Uw' U2 L R2 Fw' F2 R2 B2 L U B' U' Fw2 L' Uw2 B Fw' L' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *U F U2 R' F' R U'
*3. *D2 L F2 R' F2 R2 B2 L B2 R D' B' R2 D2 R' U' B R' D2 U2
*4. *Fw Rw R Uw R' Fw Rw2 Uw' Fw L Rw' D' L' F2 U' R Uw' Fw2 L' Rw' D U2 L D2 Rw R B2 L' R' D U' Fw' F2 Rw2 D Uw Fw R' B2 U
*5. *Rw2 Dw Rw2 Bw' F2 Uw B2 Rw D L R2 Dw2 Rw2 B2 Rw' R' Dw2 Fw2 D Uw' U' Bw2 F2 Rw F' D2 Bw F' Lw B2 L Fw' R' D2 Uw' Bw' Rw B2 Bw2 Fw' L2 B2 Bw Dw2 U F2 Rw' U' Lw2 Bw2 F2 Lw Dw2 L' Lw2 Rw R Uw2 Fw Dw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=-5,d=4 / UdUd u=-2,d=4 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-2 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=4,d=6 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=0,d=0 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / ddUU
*3. *UUdd u=-1,d=6 / dUdU u=-3,d=6 / ddUU u=-4,d=-1 / UdUd u=-5,d=-3 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=1 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-5 / UdUd u=-3,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=2 / dddU
*5. *UUdd u=6,d=6 / dUdU u=6,d=-3 / ddUU u=5,d=2 / UdUd u=5,d=5 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-4 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B' L' U B' L' U' R l' b'
*2. *R U L' R U' B' L B R l' u
*3. *R' L' R' L' B' L B l' r b' u
*4. *U R L R B' L U B' b u
*5. *U' L R B U L' U B' l' r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (6, 3) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, 5) / (-1, 0)
*2. *(6, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (1, 0) / (-3, 4) / (-5, 0)
*3. *(3, -1) / (3, 0) / (4, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) /
*4. *(1, 6) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, -1) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(6, -4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 3) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 2) / (-2, 2) / (0, -1)

*Skewb*
*1. *R L R' U' R' U D' L'
*2. *D U D L U L D' R'
*3. *L U' L D R' U' L' U'
*4. *U D R U' D' U' D'
*5. *D R' L' R' L U' D L D


----------



## SirWaffle (May 2, 2013)

*2x2:*5.93, 5.67, 4.79, 4.29, 6.54 = *5.46*
*3x3:*15.14, 18.05, 15.59, 14.56, 12.28 = *15.10*
*4x4:*1:08.98, 1:02.52, 54.14, 57.23, 52.38 = *57.96*
*2 bld:*DNF(1:24.51), 1:06.55, DNF(1:44.46) = *1:06.55*
*3 bld:*DNF(8:33.22), DNF(5:46.20), DNF(6:42.07) = *DNF*.
I was so close on all em 
*2-4 relay:*= *1:20.12 *
*2-5 relay:*=*3:38.19 *
*MegaMinx:* 2:22.22min ,2:04.65min ,2:31.25min ,2:08.34min ,2:15.02min = *2:15.19min 
**PyraMinx:*14.31, 18.63, 8.33, 12.42, 17.87 = *14.86*


----------



## JianhanC (May 2, 2013)

2x2: 6.93, 7.19, 6.31, 5.36, 4.05 = 6.20
3x3: 15.20, 12.95, 11.79, 11.75, 11.43 = 12.16
4x4: 1:02.85, 1:00.72, 50.41, 1:03.32, 55.56 = 59.71
5x5: 1:34.95, 1:50.16, 1:32.08, 1:33.75, 1:31.97 = 1:33.59
6x6: 3:00.53, 2:54.72, 2:59.77, 3:22.91, 2:59.11 = 2:59.80
7x7: 4:57.63, 4:43.89, 4:48.37, 4:36.07, 4:29.43 = 4:42.78
2-4: 1:10.63
2-5: 2:49.77 
OH: 32.71, 26.01, 22.04, 21.48, 23.37 = 23.81
megaminx: 1:27.71, 1:14.28, 1:26.39, 1:18.73, 1:10.28 = 1:19.80
3BLD: DNF(1:53.13), DNF(3:16.26), DNF(2:36.64) = DNF sub2 was off by a 3 cycle 
MBLD: 0/2 in 8:50


----------



## Bobo (May 2, 2013)

3x3 Ao5 : 13.27 - 14.02, 12.85, 12.22, 15.94, 12.94
2x2 Ao5 : 2.73 - 2.97, 3.53, 1.71, 3.24, 1.98


----------



## TP (May 2, 2013)

*2x2:* 8.56, 11.29, (8.44,) 8.88, (13.54) = *9.58*
*3x3:* (28.60,) 24.34, (20.22,) 23.78, 20.33 = *22.82*
*4x4:* 1:47.05 1:41.95 (2:09.06) 1:44.29 (1:34.67) = *1:44.43*
*5x5:* 4:06.35 (4:17.46) 3:30.24 3:24.68 (3:16.97) = *3:40.42*
*6x6:* 8:03.32 (8:09.86) 4:43.12 (7:15.50) 8:08.73 = *7:58.39*
*7x7:* 11:46.13 (11:20.56) (12:45.07) 11:29.98 11:54.40 = *11:43.51*
*OH:* (1:11.45,) 1:03.90, (1:00.10,) 1:01.74, 1:02.42 = *1:02.68*
*2-4 relay:* 2:34.06
*2-5 relay:* 6:15.46
*MegaMinx:* (3:43.56) (2:39.31) 3:10.82 3:07.59 3:36.05 = *3:18.16*
*PyraMinx:* 14.41, 11.65, (16.40,) 11.63, (11.10) = *12.56*

I really suck at 2x2, so easy scrambles...


----------



## arcio1 (May 2, 2013)

*2x2*: 3.82, 3.89, 3.72, 6.52, 3.10 = 3.81
*3x3*: 19.89, 11.40, 17.36, 12.60, 14.37 = 14.78 FAIL
*4x4*: 1:30.85, 1:27.64, 1:19.13, 1:20.73, 1:16.66 = 1:22.50
*3x3OH*: 30.66, 32.39, 27.90, 33.20, 26.17 = 30.32
*3x3WF*:
*2-4Relay*: 1:37.76 Nice
*Megaminx*: 1:14.02, 1:12.59, 1:22.44, 1:10.97, 1:16.05 = 1:14.22


----------



## DuffyEdge (May 2, 2013)

*2x2* - 5.00, (7.55), 5.85, 6.04, (3.74) = *5.63*
*3x3* - (18.47), (23.94), 20.38, 21.23, 18.74 = *20.12*
*4x4* - (1:40.41), (1:22.70), 1:28.31, 1:29.22, 1:27.06 = *1:28.20*
*3x3 BLD* - 2:07.89, DNF, DNF = *2:07.89*
*OH* - 39.65, 37.86, (35.09), (45.80), 39.70 = *39.07*
*Feet* - 4:39.94, (3:51.97), DNF, 4:19.84, DNF = *DNF*
*Clock* - 23.62, 24.72, DNF, 25.45, (21.93) = *24.60*
*Pyraminx* - 16.74, 12.51, (22.84), (5.44), 16.22 = *15.16*


----------



## MarcelP (May 2, 2013)

*2x2x2*: 11.97 10.84 11.87 (12.63) (10.66) = *11.56*
*3X3X3*: 28.95 (24.57) (29.08) 26.24 24.80 = *26.66*
*4X4X4*: (2:53.43) 3:18.89 3:11.38 (3:32.57) 3:14.06 = *3:14.78*

*3X3X3 Fewest moves* : 32


Spoiler



Scramble L2 D L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' B R F' U B' F' L' U2 F D2

F R' U R U' L2 U2 R' * D // 2 x 2 x 3 Pseudo block
D' // Pre move to fix pseudo
L F' // 3RD F2L
U L2 U2 F U F' // COMPLETE F2L
D L2 D' L' D L' D' //All but three corners 
F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 R' // * Commutator insert

Solution: F R' U R U' L2 U2 R' F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 R' D L F' U L2 U2 F U F' D L2 D' L' D L' D'


----------



## Sir E Brum (May 2, 2013)

*2x2:* 4.86 4.79 6.01 (6.21) (3.55) = *5.22* I like it when you give me algs to practice COLL.
*3x3:* 18.36, (18.32), 18.92, 20.37, (24.47) = *19.22*
*3x3 OH:* 46.50, (1:03.17), 57.74, (44.38), 54.97 = *53.07*

*2x2 BLD:* 49.65(+2) 45.53(+2) 1:24.72(DNF) = *45.53*
Solved bottom face remembered if the layer was 1) solved 2) adjacent swap or 3) diagonal swap
Determined the COLL case for the top layer and solved it. Solved the bottom layer (if necessary).
Did not determine how to line up the layers usually resulting in +2.


----------



## Dene (May 4, 2013)

*3x3:* 15.56, 19.33, 20.35+, 16.20, 15.47 = 17.03
*4x4:* 1:07.55, 1:07.42, 1:20.54, 1:04.63, 1:00.58 = 1:06.53
*5x5:* 1:47.09, 1:52.06, 1:30.90, 1:41.31, 1:40.20 = 1:42.87
*6x6:* DNF, 3:09.61, 3:24.42, 3:22.02, 3:56.87 = 3:34.44
*7x7:* 5:13.11, 5:12.15, (5:22.58), 4:49.15, 5:18.58 = 5:14.61
*OH:* 30.46, 28.36, 37.60, 40.03, DNF = 36.03
*Megaminx:* 2:12.45, 1:54.06, 1:50.90, 2:07.83, 2:08.17 = 2:03.35
*Pyraminx:* 13.27, 7.20, (6.95), 17.92, 14.44 = 11.64
*Square-1:* 25.42, 37.11, 59.21, 31.69, 39.52 = 36.11

Yikes


----------



## cc9tough (May 4, 2013)

*2x2:* 6.53, 5.77, (5.66), 6.59, (8.73) Avg. = *6.30*
*3x3:* 22.52, (20.86), (26.01), 21.95, 22.78 Avg. = *22.42*
*4x4:* 1:48.55, 1:42.34, (1:59.00), 1:33.80, (1:32.37) Avg. =*1:41.56*
*5x5:* (3:32.43), 3:16.47, 3:10.56, 3:05.50, (2:55.98) Avg. = *3:10.84*
*6x6:* (7:22.14), 6:12.16, 6:44.88, (5:56.56), 6:58.58 Avg. = *6:38.54*
*7x7:* 10:22.91, 10:45.23, (10:16.70), (10:54.96), 10:29.82 Avg. = *10:32.65*
*2x2 BLD:* (52.73), 1:35.57, DNF = *52.73*
*3x3 OH:* 47.87, (40.91), 51.44, (53.25), 52.25 Avg. =*50.52*
*3x3 with feet:* 5:41.88, (6:40.58), 5:37.91, (4:02.74), 5:30.06 Avg. = *5:36.61*
*3x3 Match the Scramble:* (2:43.79), 2:32.42, 2:30.47, 2:32.55, (2:27.86) Avg. = *2:31.81*
*FMC:* *48*
*2-3-4 Relay:* *1:50.14*
*2-3-4-5 Relay:* *5:48.90*
*Magic: *2.62, (2.32), (3.55), 2.56, 2.37 Avg. = *2.52*
*Megaminx:* 2:45.55, 2:30.85, (2:52.18), 2:33.69, (2:27.43) Avg. = *2:36.70*
*Pyraminx:* (14.59), 13.48, 12.44, (8.87), 12.37 Avg. =* 12.76*
*Square-1: *44.46, 1:34.11, 53.78, 1:04.41, 1:05.92 Avg. = *1:01.37*


----------



## googlebleh (May 5, 2013)

what in the hell....


Spoiler



2x2x2 #3,5


----------



## DuLe (May 5, 2013)

*2x2x2:* 4.48, (11.31), (3.72), 6.88, 4.98 = *5.45*
*3x3x3:* (14.95), 17.19, (17.39), 16.88, 15.49 = *16.52*
*4x4x4:* 1:21.06, (1:17.35), (1:26.31), 1:17.39, 1:25.61 = *1:21.35*
*5x5x5:* 3:35.28, (3:23.05), 3:33.76, 3:32.98, (3:51.78) = *3:34.01*
*3x3x3 BLD:* (3:40.85), 3:22.92, (4:38.06) = *3:22.92*
*3x3x3 OH:* (36.40), 37.42, 40.32, (53.13), 47.12 = *41.62*
*3x3x3 FT:* 3:33.29, (4:48.85), (3:01.37), 3:29.43, 3:22.50 = *3:28.41*
*3x3x3 MTS:* (59.41), 1:10.64, 1:01.96, (1:17.85), 1:04.87 = *1:05.82*
*3x3x3 FM:* *45*
*2+3+4:* *2:07.76*
*2+3+4+5:* *5:29.04*
*Magic:* 4.63, 4.91, (4.19), 4.43, (5.65) = *4.66*
*Master Magic:* 8.46, 7.64, (9.04), 7.15, (6.85) = *7.75*
*Megaminx:* (3:55.79), 3:10.42, (3:03.20), 3:37.14, 3:08.48 = *3:18.68*
*Pyraminx:* 7.25, (7.60), (6.08), 6.22, 6.75 = *6.74*


----------



## sneaklyfox (May 6, 2013)

*FMC: 49*

My first try at FMC ever. I didn't try too hard.


----------



## kbrune (May 7, 2013)

First crack at this thread

*2x2: * 9.25, 14.09, 14.35, 12.95, 11.42 *Ave: 12.82* I need new hardware and knowledge for this one.. and practice lol
*3x3:* 21.00, 21.79, 19.20, 20.93, 17.56, *Ave: 20.38* Quite satisfied with this
*4x4:*1:46.66, 1:56.95, 1:49.29, 1:35.10, 1:46.80 *Ave: 1:47.58* Many mistakes!
*5x5:* 3:36.31, 4:04.78, 3:52.63, 3:20.82, 3:30.19 *Ave: 3:39.71* Should have been better. also need to figure out how to make 5x5 faster!

*3Bld:* *3:21.58*, 4:51.42, DNF I don't know if that my mean is DNF or not.. 3:20 is PB!
*OH:* 59.65, 51.07, 64.81, 46.90, 52.05 *Ave: 54.26*
*2-3-4 Relay: 2:20.74* Good for me!
*2-3-4-5 Relay: 5:42.14* could have been worse

can someone tell me how to use the hide function to post FMC

FMC 46 moves Any tips for a beginner are greatly appreciated! 


Spoiler



X2 R' D U2 B2 U' R B D L' B2 --------------> 2X2 plus 2X1 10/46
R F' R F U' L F' L' R B U' B' U R' U' ---------> Finish F2L 25/46
R' Bw U B' U' Bw' R B --------------------> OLL 33/46
U' L' U' L F2 Uw F' U F U' F Uw' F2 --------> PLL 46/46

46 moves


----------



## Mikel (May 7, 2013)

kbrune said:


> First crack at this thread
> 
> *3Bld:* 3:21.58, 4:51.42, DNF I don't know if that my mean is DNF or not.. 3:20 is PB!
> 
> ...



1) For the weekly competition, you are ranked by the best 1 of 3 solves for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5 BLD. So your result is a 3:21.58, there is no mean of 3 

2) To use the spoiler function, do [ SPOILER ] "insert text here" [ /SPOILER ] but without the spaces between the brackets.


----------



## kbrune (May 7, 2013)

Mikel said:


> 1) For the weekly competition, you are ranked by the best 1 of 3 solves for 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5 BLD. So your result is a 3:21.58, there is no mean of 3
> 
> 2) To use the spoiler function, do [ SPOILER ] "insert text here" [ /SPOILER ] but without the spaces between the brackets.



Great Thank you!


----------



## kbrune (May 7, 2013)

Can someone explain what Match the Scramble is?


----------



## JianhanC (May 7, 2013)

kbrune said:


> Can someone explain what Match the Scramble is?



You need 2 3x3s. The first one is in the solved state, and the second one scrambled. Once you start the timer you make the solve cube look exactly like the scrambled one using all the algs you know to manipulate the pieces around.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2013)

Results week 18, congrats to mycube, Mikel and antoine

*2x2x2*(27)

  2.33 antoineccantin
 2.73 Bobo
 3.26 Iggy
 3.34 riley
 3.44 FinnGamer
 3.55 googlebleh
 3.81 arcio1
 3.84 mycube
 4.07 yuxuibbs
 4.11 Lid
 4.12 kalyk
 5.22 Sir E Brum
 5.45 DuLe
 5.46 SirWaffle
 5.63 DuffyEdge
 5.90 ryanj92
 5.94 bacyril
 6.19 blairubik
 6.20 JianhanC
 6.26 Schmidt
 6.30 cc9tough
 6.32 bh13
 6.54 Mikel
 9.58 TP
 11.56 MarcelP
 12.82 kbrune
 17.04 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(32)

 9.66 KCuber
 10.47 antoineccantin
 10.73 uvafan
 11.46 riley
 12.16 JianhanC
 12.79 FinnGamer
 13.22 mycube
 13.27 Bobo
 13.55 googlebleh
 13.56 yuxuibbs
 14.21 Iggy
 14.78 arcio1
 15.10 SirWaffle
 16.52 DuLe
 16.64 Mikel
 16.80 blairubik
 17.03 Dene
 17.91 cxinlee
 18.37 bh13
 18.76 bacyril
 18.93 Lid
 19.22 Sir E Brum
 20.12 DuffyEdge
 20.38 kbrune
 20.63 Perff
 20.83 ryanj92
 22.42 cc9tough
 22.82 TP
 23.16 Schmidt
 24.35 Nihahhat
 26.66 MarcelP
 37.61 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(24)

 46.64 antoineccantin
 52.01 mycube
 52.97 AustinReed
 57.96 SirWaffle
 58.44 FinnGamer
 58.47 googlebleh
 59.71 JianhanC
 1:05.77 Iggy
 1:06.53 Dene
 1:11.69 bacyril
 1:14.08 Lid
 1:16.26 yuxuibbs
 1:21.35 DuLe
 1:22.50 arcio1
 1:26.31 bh13
 1:28.20 DuffyEdge
 1:30.32 Mikel
 1:41.56 cc9tough
 1:41.89 blairubik
 1:44.43 TP
 1:47.58 kbrune
 1:56.92 Schmidt
 2:32.47 MatsBergsten
 3:14.78 MarcelP
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:25.47 antoineccantin
 1:33.59 JianhanC
 1:35.25 mycube
 1:42.87 Dene
 1:43.56 AustinReed
 1:55.89 FinnGamer
 2:08.12 bacyril
 2:13.27 googlebleh
 2:15.31 Iggy
 2:25.60 Lid
 2:31.49 yuxuibbs
 2:34.14 Mikel
 2:46.57 ryanj92
 3:10.84 cc9tough
 3:34.01 DuLe
 3:39.71 kbrune
 3:40.42 TP
 3:41.55 bh13
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:59.80 JianhanC
 3:05.93 mycube
 3:24.77 AustinReed
 3:28.79 bacyril
 3:34.44 Dene
 4:51.09 yuxuibbs
 6:38.54 cc9tough
 7:47.24 Mikel
 7:49.18 TP
 DNF ryanj92
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:34.33 mycube
 4:42.78 JianhanC
 5:01.28 bacyril
 5:14.61 Dene
 5:34.38 AustinReed
 9:01.68 Mikel
10:32.65 cc9tough
11:43.50 TP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 13.50 antoineccantin
 21.68 yuxuibbs
 21.91 AustinReed
 23.81 JianhanC
 25.16 googlebleh
 25.88 riley
 26.30 mycube
 27.04 Lid
 30.32 arcio1
 34.66 FinnGamer
 36.03 Dene
 36.35 Mikel
 37.17 Iggy
 39.07 DuffyEdge
 41.62 DuLe
 46.53 bh13
 50.52 cc9tough
 52.31 Schmidt
 53.07 Sir E Brum
 54.26 kbrune
 1:02.69 TP
 1:07.17 bacyril
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 2:48.53 Mikel
 3:28.41 DuLe
 5:36.62 cc9tough
 DNF DuffyEdge
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(8)

 21.47 Iggy
 23.74 Mikel
 26.13 FinnGamer
 29.22 Lid
 32.74 MatsBergsten
 45.53 Sir E Brum
 52.73 cc9tough
 1:06.55 SirWaffle
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 50.13 riley
 54.88 Iggy
 1:17.57 Mikel
 1:18.93 MatsBergsten
 1:32.89 mycube
 1:59.76 blairubik
 2:07.89 DuffyEdge
 2:42.61 bacyril
 3:21.58 kbrune
 3:22.92 DuLe
 7:42.71 ryanj92
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF JianhanC
 DNF SirWaffle
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(5)

 7:30.49 MatsBergsten
 DNF Iggy
 DNF antoineccantin
 DNF Mikel
 DNF AustinReed
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

14:25.83 MatsBergsten
16:14.68 Mikel
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 1:6:2 MatsBergsten
 DNF Mikel
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

3/3 ( 9:39)  Mikel
4/5 (15:34)  Iggy
3/4 (19:50)  MatsBergsten
5/8 (47:00)  mycube
2/3 (20:39)  bacyril
0/2 ( 8:50)  JianhanC
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 58.96 bacyril
 1:05.82 DuLe
 2:16.72 Mikel
 2:31.81 cc9tough
*2-3-4 Relay*(20)

 57.89 antoineccantin
 1:10.63 JianhanC
 1:13.42 mycube
 1:20.12 SirWaffle
 1:22.78 googlebleh
 1:29.65 Iggy
 1:30.51 FinnGamer
 1:36.33 yuxuibbs
 1:37.76 arcio1
 1:38.61 bacyril
 1:48.29 Lid
 1:50.14 cc9tough
 1:56.97 bh13
 1:57.12 Mikel
 2:06.34 blairubik
 2:07.76 DuLe
 2:20.74 kbrune
 2:34.06 TP
 2:39.68 Schmidt
 3:30.64 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(17)

 2:21.93 antoineccantin
 2:49.77 JianhanC
 2:53.48 mycube
 3:12.10 FinnGamer
 3:38.19 SirWaffle
 3:40.44 Iggy
 3:43.71 googlebleh
 3:51.23 bacyril
 4:18.45 yuxuibbs
 4:21.42 Lid
 5:00.69 Mikel
 5:29.04 DuLe
 5:42.14 kbrune
 5:48.90 cc9tough
 5:55.54 bh13
 6:15.46 TP
 8:47.25 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(4)

 1.13 yuxuibbs
 1.63 Mikel
 2.52 cc9tough
 4.66 DuLe
*Master Magic*(3)

 4.21 yuxuibbs
 4.35 Mikel
 7.75 DuLe
*Skewb*(2)

 21.85 Schmidt
 28.10 bacyril
*Clock*(6)

 9.31 ryanj92
 10.35 Perff
 19.04 MichaelErskine
 24.60 DuffyEdge
 DNF Iggy
 DNF Mikel
*Pyraminx*(14)

 4.83 Iggy
 5.89 bacyril
 6.13 antoineccantin
 6.74 DuLe
 9.35 bh13
 9.72 yuxuibbs
 10.88 riley
 11.64 Dene
 12.12 Schmidt
 12.56 TP
 12.76 cc9tough
 14.87 SirWaffle
 15.16 DuffyEdge
 17.60 Mikel
*Megaminx*(14)

 1:09.30 antoineccantin
 1:14.22 arcio1
 1:19.80 JianhanC
 1:52.27 bacyril
 1:56.56 Lid
 2:03.35 Dene
 2:05.60 ryanj92
 2:15.19 SirWaffle
 2:19.61 mycube
 2:36.70 cc9tough
 3:18.15 TP
 3:18.68 DuLe
 3:32.64 FinnGamer
 5:35.31 Mikel
*Square-1*(7)

 21.67 Lid
 25.86 kalyk
 36.11 Dene
 39.53 bacyril
 47.06 Iggy
 1:01.37 cc9tough
 1:32.80 Mikel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

24 mycube
29 irontwig
32 Lid
32 MarcelP
43 blairubik
45 FinnGamer
45 DuLe
46 kbrune
47 Mikel
48 cc9tough
49 sneaklyfox
59 bh13
DNF  okayama

*Contest results*

258 mycube
225 Mikel
221 antoineccantin
210 JianhanC
208 Iggy
194 bacyril
180 FinnGamer
163 Lid
160 yuxuibbs
158 DuLe
144 googlebleh
141 cc9tough
131 Dene
125 SirWaffle
116 MatsBergsten
111 arcio1
108 riley
96 AustinReed
96 bh13
83 blairubik
81 DuffyEdge
80 kbrune
78 TP
71 ryanj92
56 Bobo
48 Schmidt
46 Sir E Brum
36 MarcelP
35 KCuber
33 uvafan
29 kalyk
22 irontwig
18 Perff
18 cxinlee
13 sneaklyfox
11 okayama
6 MichaelErskine
6 Nihahhat


----------



## DuLe (May 7, 2013)

You forgot my 333 FT.


----------



## MatsBergsten (May 7, 2013)

DuLe said:


> You forgot my 333 FT.


Sorry, it is fixed now


----------



## Mikel (May 7, 2013)

First ever result over 200! I still can't win even though I did every event except 6BLD and skewb. I'm just too slow


----------



## mycube (May 7, 2013)

yay i won  i think it's the first time this year


----------

